# MySQL-workbench52 >> errors



## philo_neo (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi,

I'm doing a FreeBSD 10-RELEASE install, I have compiled mysql55-server and mysql55-client. I want to install mysql-workbench52, but I have an error after `make reinstall`. Can someone tell me if workbench52 is compatible with MySQL 5.5 or if I must install workbench55?

Regards,
Philippe


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 5, 2014)

Post the full error output. That is, _everything_ after you type `make`.


----------



## philo_neo (Feb 5, 2014)

*H*i,

this is the term_inal_ output after a `make reinstall`:


```
checking for LIBUUID... yes
checking for LUA... yes
checking for uuid_generate in -luuid... yes
checking for python2.6... no
checking for python2.7... yes
checking for Python libraries... -L/usr/local/lib -lpython2.7
checking mysql-utilities... mysqluserclone mysqlreplicate mysqlrpladmin mysqldbimport mysqlserverclone mysqlmetagrep mysqldiskusage mysqlfailover mysqldbcompare mysqlprocgrep mysqluc mysqldbcopy mysqlrplcheck mysqlauditadmin mysqldiff mysqldbexport mysqlserverinfo mysqlrplshow mysqlindexcheck mysqlauditgrep
checking for CAIRO... yes
checking ctemplate/template.h usability... no
checking ctemplate/template.h presence... no
checking for ctemplate/template.h... no
configure: error: Library ctemplate not found in system. Install package libctemplate-devel, ctemplate-devel or libctemplate-dev
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to ports@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/work/mysql-workbench-gpl-5.2.47-src/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. a /usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52
root@dct-raptor:/usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52 #
```

*R*egards,
Philippe


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2014)

Is textproc/google-ctemplate installed? It should be installed as a dependency but the port can't seem to find it.


----------



## philo_neo (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi,

thanks for your help! *A*fter read_ing_ the FreshPorts blog, there are new errors, *I* do commands after read_ing_ terminal output. The commands that *I* do about librar*ie*s:

```
checking boost/foreach.hpp usability... yes
checking boost/foreach.hpp presence... yes
checking for boost/foreach.hpp... yes
checking for mysql headers and libraries... CFLAGS="-I/usr/local/include/mysql"   LIBS="-L/usr/local/lib/mysql -lmysqlclient_r  -pthread -lm"
checking for LIBUUID... yes
checking for LUA... yes
checking for uuid_generate in -luuid... yes
checking for python2.6... no
checking for python2.7... yes
checking for Python libraries... -L/usr/local/lib -lpython2.7
checking mysql-utilities... mysqluserclone mysqlreplicate mysqlrpladmin mysqldbimport mysqlserverclone mysqlmetagrep mysqldiskusage mysqlfailover mysqldbcompare mysqlprocgrep mysqluc mysqldbcopy mysqlrplcheck mysqlauditadmin mysqldiff mysqldbexport mysqlserverinfo mysqlrplshow mysqlindexcheck mysqlauditgrep
checking for CAIRO... yes
checking ctemplate/template.h usability... no
checking ctemplate/template.h presence... no
checking for ctemplate/template.h... no
configure: error: Library ctemplate not found in system. Install package libctemplate-devel, ctemplate-devel or libctemplate-dev
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to ports@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/work/mysql-workbench-gpl-5.2.47-src/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. a /usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52
root@dct-raptor:/usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52 # pkg install libctemplate-devel
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: No packages matching 'libctemplate-devel' available in the repositories
root@dct-raptor:/usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52 # ctemplate-devel
ctemplate-devel: Command not found.
root@dct-raptor:/usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52 # pkg install ctemplate-devel
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: No packages matching 'ctemplate-devel' available in the repositories
root@dct-raptor:/usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52 # pkg install libctemplate-dev
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: No packages matching 'libctemplate-dev' available in the repositories
root@dct-raptor:/usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52 #
```

Regards, 
Philippe


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 6, 2014)

FreeBSD doesn't have separate package for header files, like many Linux system do, headers are always installed. There's never a need for a -dev, -devel, etc. suffix (-devel packages do exist , but it means that it's a development version of an application or library).

So, the correct package name is google-ctemplate, this should also install the header files. This should be installed automatically by the port, you can check this with `pkg info | grep ctemplate`. If it's installed, remove it, and install it again, the same command will also just install the port if it's not installed already: `make -C /usr/ports/textproc/google-ctemplate clean deinstall install`.

When installing a port, it's not a good idea to install a dependency as a package (i.e. with the pkg(8) command) unless you're sure you know what you're doing.


----------



## philo_neo (Feb 6, 2014)

So, I first do: `make -C /usr/ports/textproc/google-ctemplate clean deinstall install`. No problems to install the package google-ctemplate,  but after that it was very difficult to localise problems and before, when I used FreeBSD 9.2, Workbench 5.2 ran. I think that the package manager uses a new command pkg(8).



> If it's installed, remove it, and install it again, the same command will also just install the port if it's not installed already:
> `make -C /usr/ports/textproc/google-ctemplate clean deinstall install`
> 
> When installing a port, it's not a good idea to install a dependency as a package (ie. with the pkg(8) command) unless you're sure you know what you're doing.



I read a blog about problems between *W*orkbench versions 52 and 55. I scanned for a devel version of workbench55 in the ports tree, this port is not upgraded.

Also I try to compile  mysql-workbench52, there are dependencies, with errors that you know.

Regards,
Philippe


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2014)

If google-ctemplate was successfully installed, try installing databases/mysql-workbench52 again.


----------



## philo_neo (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi,

thanks for your help. I try again to `make reinstall`, this is my terminal output:

```
LIBS="-L/usr/local/lib/mysql -lmysqlclient_r  -pthread -lm"
checking for LIBUUID... yes
checking for LUA... yes
checking for uuid_generate in -luuid... yes
checking for python2.6... no
checking for python2.7... yes
checking for Python libraries... -L/usr/local/lib -lpython2.7
checking mysql-utilities... mysqluserclone mysqlreplicate mysqlrpladmin mysqldbimport mysqlserverclone mysqlmetagrep mysqldiskusage mysqlfailover mysqldbcompare mysqlprocgrep mysqluc mysqldbcopy mysqlrplcheck mysqlauditadmin mysqldiff mysqldbexport mysqlserverinfo mysqlrplshow mysqlindexcheck mysqlauditgrep
checking for CAIRO... yes
checking ctemplate/template.h usability... no
checking ctemplate/template.h presence... no
checking for ctemplate/template.h... no
configure: error: Library ctemplate not found in system. Install package libctemplate-devel, ctemplate-devel or libctemplate-dev
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to ports@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/work/mysql-workbench-gpl-5.2.47-src/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. a /usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52
root@dct-raptor:/usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52 #
```

Rgs
Philippe


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2014)

Hmm. It still can't seem to find the needed include files. Can you post the output of `ls -l /usr/local/include/ctemplate/` and `pkg info -l google-ctemplate`?


----------



## philo_neo (Feb 6, 2014)

this is terminal output for ask to your question This is the output you asked for:


```
root@dct-raptor:/usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52 # ls -l /usr/local/include/ctemplate/ 
total 144
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel   5873 Feb  6 02:12 per_expand_data.h
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel   2964 Feb  6 02:12 str_ref.h
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  21974 Feb  6 02:12 template.h
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel   6208 Feb  6 02:12 template_annotator.h
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  16626 Feb  6 02:12 template_cache.h
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  20341 Feb  6 02:12 template_dictionary.h
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel   5764 Feb  6 02:12 template_dictionary_interface.h
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel   2679 Feb  6 02:12 template_emitter.h
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel   1948 Feb  6 02:12 template_enums.h
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  15494 Feb  6 02:12 template_modifiers.h
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel   7215 Feb  6 02:12 template_namelist.h
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel   2728 Feb  6 02:12 template_pathops.h
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  13717 Feb  6 02:12 template_string.h
root@dct-raptor:/usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52 # pkg info -l google-ctemplate
google-ctemplate-2.2:
	/usr/local/bin/diff_tpl_auto_escape
	/usr/local/bin/make_tpl_varnames_h
	/usr/local/bin/template-converter
	/usr/local/include/ctemplate/per_expand_data.h
	/usr/local/include/ctemplate/str_ref.h
	/usr/local/include/ctemplate/template.h
	/usr/local/include/ctemplate/template_annotator.h
	/usr/local/include/ctemplate/template_cache.h
	/usr/local/include/ctemplate/template_dictionary.h
	/usr/local/include/ctemplate/template_dictionary_interface.h
	/usr/local/include/ctemplate/template_emitter.h
	/usr/local/include/ctemplate/template_enums.h
	/usr/local/include/ctemplate/template_modifiers.h
	/usr/local/include/ctemplate/template_namelist.h
	/usr/local/include/ctemplate/template_pathops.h
	/usr/local/include/ctemplate/template_string.h
	/usr/local/lib/libctemplate.a
	/usr/local/lib/libctemplate.la
	/usr/local/lib/libctemplate.so
	/usr/local/lib/libctemplate.so.2
	/usr/local/lib/libctemplate_nothreads.a
	/usr/local/lib/libctemplate_nothreads.la
	/usr/local/lib/libctemplate_nothreads.so
	/usr/local/lib/libctemplate_nothreads.so.2
	/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/libctemplate.pc
	/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/libctemplate_nothreads.pc
	/usr/local/share/doc/google-ctemplate/AUTHORS
	/usr/local/share/doc/google-ctemplate/COPYING
	/usr/local/share/doc/google-ctemplate/ChangeLog
	/usr/local/share/doc/google-ctemplate/INSTALL
	/usr/local/share/doc/google-ctemplate/NEWS
	/usr/local/share/doc/google-ctemplate/README
	/usr/local/share/doc/google-ctemplate/README_windows.txt
	/usr/local/share/doc/google-ctemplate/auto_escape.html
	/usr/local/share/doc/google-ctemplate/designstyle.css
	/usr/local/share/doc/google-ctemplate/example.html
	/usr/local/share/doc/google-ctemplate/guide.html
	/usr/local/share/doc/google-ctemplate/howto.html
	/usr/local/share/doc/google-ctemplate/index.html
	/usr/local/share/doc/google-ctemplate/reference.html
	/usr/local/share/doc/google-ctemplate/tips.html
	/usr/local/share/doc/google-ctemplate/xss_resources.html
root@dct-raptor:/usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52 # 
]
```

Afer `make reinstall`:

```
ocgrep mysqluc mysqldbcopy mysqlrplcheck mysqlauditadmin mysqldiff mysqldbexport mysqlserverinfo mysqlrplshow mysqlindexcheck mysqlauditgrep
checking for CAIRO... yes
checking ctemplate/template.h usability... no
checking ctemplate/template.h presence... no
checking for ctemplate/template.h... no
configure: error: Library ctemplate not found in system. Install package libctemplate-devel, ctemplate-devel or libctemplate-dev
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to ports@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/work/mysql-workbench-gpl-5.2.47-src/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. a /usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52
root@dct-raptor:/usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52 #
```

Rgs
Philippe


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok, the file is there. Now we need to figure out why the configure script doesn't find it. It there anything in /etc/make.conf?

I just did a test run on my system and I get the exact same error message. So it's not something that's wrong with your system. The problem appears to be with the databases/mysql-workbench52 port.


----------



## philo_neo (Feb 6, 2014)

No problems with

```
To install the port: cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/ && make install clean
To add the package: pkg install mysql-workbench-gpl52
```


```
checking for LIBUUID... yes
checking for LUA... yes
checking for uuid_generate in -luuid... yes
checking for python2.6... no
checking for python2.7... yes
checking for Python libraries... -L/usr/local/lib -lpython2.7
checking mysql-utilities... mysqluserclone mysqlreplicate mysqlrpladmin mysqldbimport mysqlserverclone mysqlmetagrep mysqldiskusage mysqlfailover mysqldbcompare mysqlprocgrep mysqluc mysqldbcopy mysqlrplcheck mysqlauditadmin mysqldiff mysqldbexport mysqlserverinfo mysqlrplshow mysqlindexcheck mysqlauditgrep
checking for CAIRO... yes
checking ctemplate/template.h usability... no
checking ctemplate/template.h presence... no
checking for ctemplate/template.h... no
configure: error: Library ctemplate not found in system. Install package libctemplate-devel, ctemplate-devel or libctemplate-dev
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to ports@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/work/mysql-workbench-gpl-5.2.47-src/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. a /usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52
root@dct-raptor:/usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52 # pkg install mysql-workbench-gpl52
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: No packages matching 'mysql-workbench-gpl52' available in the repositories
root@dct-raptor:/usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52 # pkg install mysql-workbench-gpl
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: No packages matching 'mysql-workbench-gpl' available in the repositories
root@dct-raptor:/usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52 # pkg install mysql-workbench 
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: No packages matching 'mysql-workbench' available in the repositories
root@dct-raptor:/usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52 #
```

Rgs
Philippe


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 6, 2014)

http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portovervie ... &wildcard=

The port has no maintainer, and the current version of MySQL Workbench is 6.0.9, so it's also outdated.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 17, 2014)

Someone must take care of this port. This is a server OS. This port should be updated. I created a small database but I cannot import all the values using queries. This will take half my life. The other half of my life will be also queries for searching. Something with GUI like this port could solve the problem. Also GUI sometimes helps people visualize and understand easier what happens and help them learn faster.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 17, 2014)

sk8harddiefast said:


> Someone must take care of this port.



It is best when the maintainer of a port is also a user of that port, and in a position to test it.  If you do not maintain any ports yet, maybe this is the ideal place to start.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 17, 2014)

Never understood how ports work. For example. The first thing I suppose to do is to fetch the tarball. The path to fetch the tarball is this: http://cdn.mysql.com/Downloads/MySQLGUITools/mysql-workbench-community-6.2.3-src.tar.gz

In the Makefile I have this:

```
PORTNAME=   mysql-workbench-gpl
PORTVERSION=   6.2.3
PORTREVISION=   7
DISTVERSIONSUFFIX=   -src
CATEGORIES=   databases
MASTER_SITES=   MYSQL/MySQLGUITools
PKGNAMESUFFIX=   62
```


```
If I change it to this: [CMD]MASTER_SITES= http://cdn.mysql.com/Downloads/MySQLGUITools/[/CMD] I get:
===>  License GPLv2 LGPL21 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for mysql-workbench-gpl62-6.2.3_7
===>  mysql-workbench-gpl-6.2.3_7 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> mysql-workbench-gpl-6.2.3-src.tar.gz is not in /usr/home/ember/Desktop/mysql-workbench62/distinfo.
=> Either /usr/home/ember/Desktop/mysql-workbench62/distinfo is out of date, or
=> mysql-workbench-gpl-6.2.3-src.tar.gz is spelled incorrectly.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/home/ember/Desktop/mysql-workbench62
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/home/ember/Desktop/mysql-workbench62
```

This are the dependencies:


```
build-essential cmake cmake-data autoconf automake pkg-config libtool libzip-dev libxml2-dev \
  libsigc++-2.0-dev libglade2-dev libgtkmm-2.4-dev libglu1-mesa-dev libgl1-mesa-glx \
  mesa-common-dev libmysqlclient-dev libmysqlcppconn-dev uuid-dev libpixman-1-dev libpcre3-dev \
  libgnome2-dev libgnome-keyring-dev libgtk2.0-dev libpango1.0-dev libcairo2-dev python-dev \
  libboost-dev libctemplate-dev mysql-client python-pysqlite2 libsqlite3-dev libtinyxml-dev \
  swig libvsqlitepp-dev libgdal-dev libproj0
```

I can set them.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 17, 2014)

Please see The Porter's Handbook.  If there is an existing port, it is usually easiest to use that as a framework and to see what the previous person did.  The people on #bsdports on EFnet can be very helpful.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 17, 2014)

For now my Makefile has this:

```
# Created by: Ember George

PORTNAME=   mysql-workbench-community
PORTVERSION=   6.2.3
DISTVERSIONSUFFIX=   -src
CATEGORIES=   databases
MASTER_SITES= http://dev.mysql.com/get/Downloads/MySQLGUITools/

MAINTAINER=   ports@FreeBSD.org
COMMENT=   Visual database design tool

LICENSE=   GPLv2 LGPL21
LICENSE_COMB=   multi
```

Now I can fetch the tar.gz file 

And the new distinfo:


```
SHA256 (mysql-workbench-community-6.2.3-src.tar.gz) = 4caba8cf1f8dc0fc57e98a6170ad4718ba44c8f6622ef2359c7a550d080b3846
SIZE (mysql-workbench-community-6.2.3-src.tar.gz) = 14576661
```


----------

